# WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen



## kevin80 (7. August 2007)

Moin Moin da ich Ende nächster Woche einige Tage in Heiligenhafen verbringen werde wäre ich für ein paar Tipps was Stellen und Entfernungen betrifft überaus dankbar. Ich kenne bisher nur die lange Mole an der Hafeneinfahrt. Lohnt sich das Brandungsangeln im August?


----------



## FalkenFisch (7. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

Für´s Brandungsangeln ist das Wasser im August zu warm. Meist sind die Krebse viiiieeeel schneller am Wurm. Allenfalls ein paar Plattfische lassen sich überreden. Das könnte man mal im Norden Fehmarns versuchen (z.B. Altenteil). Ist ja von Heiligenhafen nicht so weit weg.

Im Fehmarn-Sund kommt man mit relativ kurzen Würfen schon in deutlich tieferes Wasser, da könnte auch was gehen. Allerdings sind die paar Plätze an der Beelitz-Werft auch immer schnell vergeben.

Meine Empfehlung: Kuttern oder evtl. Kleinboot mieten.:m


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

Also wenn man schon in Heiligenhafen ist, dann ist der Platz an der Kikki bar immer einen Besuch wert.
Ich meine natürlich nur den Platz am Strand und nicht an der Bar.:g
Ansonsten gebe ich meinem Vorredner natürlich absolut recht. Vor allem bei schönen Wetter ist es dann doch etwas nervig mit den Badegästen.


----------



## Laichhaken (8. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

ich würde wenn dann auf der mole bleiben...


----------



## Gardenfly (8. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

ist zwar ein Stumpfes angeln, aber der Durchgang zum Binnensee bringt auch immer Fisch.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (8. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

probiers nachts mal mit großen auftriebsperlen im fehmernsund oder eben an der mole ...die auftriebskörper sind gaaaanz wichtig ..da kommen die krabben nämlich nicht so leicht dran ...ansonsten würd ich sagen miete ein kleinboot und versuch es was weiter draußen ...(nachts mit der spinnrute ist im westen von fehmarn topp auf dorsch mit dunkelfarbigen  küstenwobblern)


----------



## kevin80 (9. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

Erst einmal bedanke ich mich bei allen für die wertvollen Tipps, mit dem Kutter ist 2 mal geplant und Kleinboot wird wohl leider meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengen.
Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Übernachtungstip für mich ich war bisher nur im Winter in Heiligenhafen da war eine Pension kein Problem aber jetzt im Sommer???


----------



## kevin80 (9. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

Noch mal zum Thema Mole zurückzukommen auf welcher höhe sollte mann es dort versuchen und wie weit muss man werfen.


----------



## Aalkoenig (9. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*



kevin80 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Übernachtungstip???




Zelt


Gruss Aalkoenig :vik:


----------



## kevin80 (10. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

@ Aalkoenig : gute Antwort genau so dacht ich mir das, also wird es wohl auch so geschehen!!


----------



## Fischfabi96 (11. August 2007)

*AW: WO Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen*

@ kevin

Am Binnensee, kannste knicken, wenn überhaupt fängst du da im Moment nur Babyplatte, so um die 20 cm. Muss ja nicht wirklich sein. 
Außer Abends mal nen Aal.
Ach so, Hornis fangen die im Momment da auch noch.

Ich finde den Strand an der DLRG Stadion sehr interessant.
( nicht an der Hauptstation, sondern da wo die alle schlafen, an der großen Wiese wo man Drachen steigen lassen kann ). 
Dort ist dass Wasser ein bisschen tiefer.

Oder fahr doch mal nach Dahme auf die Seebücke!!!
Lübecker Bucht ist dies Jahr echt nicht schlecht.


----------

